# Superman's Replant - 180l - Crypt's Causeway



## Superman (9 Nov 2008)

So, after a few months of chasing after problems in my tank, I've turned to a new vision of what suits my needs. That is, a lower tech tank requiring less high demanding plants and turning to crypts et al.

*Tank Details:*
Juwel Vision 180 (90cm wide, bow front)
4x39w 90cm Arcadia Luminaire - Only using 2 tubes.
JBL CritsalProfi e1500 (rated at 1500lph)
Pressurised CO2 via 2kg FE using an Aquamas In-line Reactor
In-line heater
Tropica Planted Substrate capped with Zambezi Gravel

*Plants:*
An assortment of Crypts. including...
- Wendtii "brown"
- Wendtii "green"
- Wendtii "Tropica"
- Wendtii "Mi Oya"
- Parva
- Beckettii "Petchii"
- Undulata "Broad Leaves"
The remaining plants are:
- Anubias Nana
- Spikey Moss
- Flame Moss
- Staurogyne sp.
- Cyperus Helferi (my first non-tropica plant! - Oh my god!)
- Vallis "Tiger"
- Hygro. Polyserma

*Fish:*
19 Harlequin Rasboras
5 Ottocinclus Vestitus
6 Dwarf Pencil Fish (Nannostomus marginatus)

*Dosing:*
Using the EI method, not worked out as yet how much.
Will dose 5ml of EasyCarbo each day.

*Photos:*














*Comments:*
I still have a few crypts to arrive from ukaps members so it'll look fuller in a few days.

I thought I'd try growing mosses on the wood I have, hopefully, I've positioned it right. I might look for a similar piece for the left side in the future but see how it goes.

I've planted the Cyperus thinly at the back, I think I've moved away from the curtain look on the back with the vallis and using the the taller background plants in a more tinner way.

I thought I'd try Cyperus Helferi as it looked good in the shop and would be a replacement for vallis in the longer term. I'll be looking to remove the Hygro. Polyserma once there's a bit more plant biomass.

I would like to floating plants, but couldn't think of anything suitable.

I know this will take some time to develop, but hopefully, as I've had good results from crypts in the past, this will in the future turn into something I can be proud of rather than an algae magnet.

The only problem will be the impending crypt melt that is inevitably going to happen, that's why I wanted it to be full as much as possible to start with. I'm not going to my usual long photo period. I'm going to start with about 6 hours to try and limit the melt as much as possible. 

I welcome any comments, suggestions and/or feedback on this.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Nov 2008)

I would say your planting lacks any real structure to it.

There appear to be all manner of different Crypts all over the place. By trying to group the same type together you then get to see the form and texture of each type, rather than a general melee of different types.

I appreciate the scape still needs to fill out, but try to give the scape some kind of organised structure. Maybe you could either make the existing piece of wood much larger by tie wrapping additional branches to it, or balance things out with a larger section of wood to the left.

Whatever happens, you need more discreet groups of individual, or similar plant types IMO.

Dave.


----------



## Superman (9 Nov 2008)

Thanks Dave.

I know what you mean, I too would like to move to more of a structured layout. 
I think that'll come over time once I've worked out how things grow for me.
At the minute it is set out as small at the front to taller at the back.


----------



## Egmel (11 Nov 2008)

I'm going to agree with Dave, I'd try to group similar types of crypts together, they have more impact like that.  It's one of the things I did with my re-scape and I'm really glad I did.


----------



## beeky (11 Nov 2008)

It's nice to see an aquascape named after a shopping centre!!

I can see where Dave and Egmel are coming from, a group of the same crypt in a 'drift' looks better than different varieties randomly mixed, but in this case it's difficult to tell where they're planted.

Do you have a planting plan? Some close ups of the different varieties and where they're situated would be good.

Where did you get your plants BTW? I'd love some C. helferi but can't seem to find any locally.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Nov 2008)

Dude! you JUST got this tank running properly!   
Sorry to bash you mate but i have to agree with the others. How about having a clearing on the left and bunching the larger crypts closer to the rear and base of the wood, then graduate in stages towards the clearing? Just a thought.


----------



## jay (11 Nov 2008)

Plant same sp. of crypts more closely together, in bunches.
It will look much better and help it to look less sparse. I understand that you're probably just trying to fill out the tank with what you got (been there, done that  ) But the tank will look more mature with bigger bunches of plats together, rather than lots of different sp. all over the tank  
You got some really good specimens there so it should look great.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Nov 2008)

Looking at the first pic, they don't look that random to me.  They are grouped to a degree, it's just sparse as they haven't filled out, seeing as it's like day 1.

I do agree that they could perhaps be more bunched but that will come with time I'm sure


----------



## jay (11 Nov 2008)

They are crypts remember, may take a bit more than time to fill out... what to describe longer than time?

.... an eon? :?   

Maybe some small stones wrapped in moss placed in between the crypts?


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Nov 2008)

Good start Clark, as said the planting a little all over the place.
Get some nice mosses and some ferns  find a place with AquaFleur rather than tropica and save a fortune in plants.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (11 Nov 2008)

Hmm,I don't know much so am reserving judgement a tad.But I can try and imagine it grown out a bit.I think it will look fine,apart from as it stands at the mo,it looks a bit 'big' at the front.


----------



## Superman (11 Nov 2008)

Again, thanks for the comments.

Fingers crossed, crypt melt isn't too much at the minute but then most of these crypts were already in my tank but just shoved in a corner - rather amazing really when you see how many plantlets there were.

Yes, it is named after Cribs Causeway in Bristol, thought it was a good name as I'm there rather often shopping!   

I think I'll have a move about soon, but just don't want to upset it too often, maybe will have a replant at the next but one water change.

As you could prob see, the only planting plan I had was, tall at the back and round the wood and then going smaller to the front where the parva is. I've also planted some of the Cyperus Helferi around the wood and also some of new shoots from my Vallis in and around the crypts near the back to see what it'd look like when they grow.
In hindsight, I think I should of had more bunching and will try and get a bit more of that in the future. The main aim of the replant was to try and stop it being an algae magnet that it was previously!

I'm thinking about wood (oooh err!) and see if I can find some similar bits this weekend, if not then I might think of putting it in the middle to create an island type? I put it on the right hand side as I thought that putting it in the middle might be a bit too much of a focal point and I don't really want to wood to over dominate the tank (as apparently, I don't like wood!)


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Nov 2008)

Crypts are my favourite plant, so I'm gonna love this tank!

The wood isn't working for me at the moment... I think you either need a similar bit to echo it on the left. I don't think it will work as an island in the centre because it's too tall and thin. Y.ou never know though


----------



## Superman (16 Nov 2008)

One week in update...

Well, this week has seen me keep on top of a few incidents of crypt melt, which to be honest hasn't been much. I've managed to maintain my dosing regime this week which is a good start!

Today was water change day and managed to add 200mls of Seachem Purigen to polish the water before it returns from the filter. In addition, I'm rearranged my filter media in a more organised structure, as follows (in order of water hitting it)

Water ---> Wool ---> Pre-Filter Sponge ---> Ceramic Tubes ---> Coarse Sponge ---> Ceramic Substrate ---> Wool ---> Purigen

I've been told that my first wool is not really needed as it'll clog, but this was after I put it in. At the next water change I'll remove it and see what effects that has on the water clarity.

I also added three new additions...
+ Nerite Snails - seen as they were bought on the way to the Top Gear MPH Show at the NEC (bought from MA in Worcester - fantastic customer service as always!) they are called , Jeremy (Clarkson), Richard (Hammond) & James (May)!
+ Amazon Frogbit - always wanted a floating plant, saw these too at MA in Worcester and for Â£1.75 seemed too good to say no.

Plants are showing good signs of new growth, most crypts have new shoots coming up which is encouraging. Anubias' are going great too and Cyperus Helferi is getting taller. Although the tips seem to be getting a bit burnt in the night.

In summary, a very successful week with my new arrangement. Fits in with my life rather than trying to force a tank in my life. TICK!

Anyway, photos...

Full shot of tank...




Amazon Frogbit...




Jeremy & Richard...




New growth on Crypt. Parva...




New growth on Crypt. Wendtii - although which one?! Tropica or Brown?!




Happy & Fat Otto...




Hiding Pencilfish...




Nosey Harlequin...


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Nov 2008)

Wow, it's amazing how much growth you've had! I'm liking how this is gonna turn out, I'm a huge fan of Crypts/low-tech/jungle scapes so I'm watching this carefully. 

I'm not really feelin' the wood though. I don't think it does much for the scape, if anything it's distracting.


----------



## Superman (16 Nov 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Wow, it's amazing how much growth you've had! I'm liking how this is gonna turn out, I'm a huge fan of Crypts/low-tech/jungle scapes so I'm watching this carefully.
> 
> I'm not really feelin' the wood though. I don't think it does much for the scape, if anything it's distracting.



Thanks Thomas, I've found that I've always had good results from Crypts and that's why I've turned to them.
There is some mosses attached to the wood, so once they get a hold on, the wood won't be standing out as much.
I think, once I've had a tidy up/rearrange, maybe it won't stand out as much.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Nov 2008)

It looks great mate   Nice to see new growth comming through.


----------



## Egmel (17 Nov 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> ... they are called , Jeremy (Clarkson), Richard (Hammond) & James (May)...


  

Good to see some happy fish and happy plants,.

Bunching the crypts together a bit has definitely helped with the layout.  I would now wait for things to grow in a bit before make too many changes.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Nov 2008)

Well done Clark.   I reckon it was a good idea to back off the lighting and it looks like you have good distribution and CO2. Remember that as you gain biomass a lot of these advantages diminish so it's a good idea to manage the growth. Love the frogbit image. Good stuff.

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (17 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the comments people.

I've notice a little white growth on the wood but will remove that ASAP. Just looks like bacteria fuzz.

Caught my Ottos on my macro lens...

Macro video --->


----------



## Ray (17 Nov 2008)

Cute, looks like you've got plenty of flow   Not a white spot on his tail is it?

When I watch your video YouTube offers another video of them being caught in the wild, quite incredible: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilnitMs1LRk


----------



## vauxhallmark (17 Nov 2008)

Beautiful shot. 

Doesn't look like whitespot to me, just like a lens aberration, but I'm sure you'll have a look and check them out.

Tank's coming on great (early days though!)

All the best,

Mark


----------



## Superman (17 Nov 2008)

The spot on the tail is an O2 bubble


----------



## Themuleous (19 Nov 2008)

Looking good so far! 

Sam


----------



## Superman (25 Nov 2008)

So week 2 update...

Firstly, I must start with the clarity of my water. I wouldn't like to say that Purigen was the pure cause but the water clarity has certainly improved since I added 200mls of it into my external filter. The 200mls was added so that it would fit in with my JBL Cristal Profi e1500 external filter. 

All fishes are doing fine, with the pencils out and about around the wood and I hardly see my Ottos now as they're in amongst the plants.

Talking of plants, (seen as this is ukaps!) they seem to be doing well. 
There has been some crpyt melt this week, nothing of epic proportions, but some to comment about. These were all picked out when spotted and then siphoned up. 
Throughout the tank, new crypt growth continues (TICK!) and some of the mosses are starting to show new shoots. 
The anubias is growing new leaves and the roots are attaching to the wood. 
There has been large growth in the Frogbit, I had to cut some of the leaves half way through the week as they had holes in them. Some of the roots are nearly half way in the tank already!

Unfortunately, there was a white fuzz growing over the wood in patches. So I had to wipe those off, hopefully it wont come back if I clean up any I see. I guess it was just some bacteria.

On another sad note, two of my nerite snails seem to have died - unsure why. I saw one upside down who couldn't get himself on his foot again. So I popped him the right way up but he's not moved since. Plus, another hasn't moved for days.

I think I might of found out why every snail I introduced into my tank died fairly quickly. As I add in large amounts of nitrate through dry dosing and then my tap has 28ppm of Nitrate. I read on another thread that snails are poisoned at 120ppm and so at days of having dosing the concentration could get passed that level. Given that Nitrate is also created through the nitrogen cycle. So I might see how much I can reduce my dosing of 12g of KNO3 three times a week.

So summary, everything's going good still. TICK! Lets hope it continues.

No photos this week sorry.


----------



## Egmel (26 Nov 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I think I might of found out why every snail I introduced into my tank died fairly quickly. As I add in large amounts of nitrate through dry dosing and then my tap has 28ppm of Nitrate. I read on another thread that snails are poisoned at 120ppm and so at days of having dosing the concentration could get passed that level. Given that Nitrate is also created through the nitrogen cycle. So I might see how much I can reduce my dosing of 12g of KNO3 three times a week.


I had similar problems with shrimp when I was dosing heavily, since I'm using an all in one solution I did wonder if it could be the copper in the traces rather than the nitrate... either way I dropped my dosing and kept on top of the water changes and the fatalities stopped.


----------



## Superman (26 Nov 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for noticing that I meant SHRIMP rather than SNAIL!


----------



## TDI-line (27 Nov 2008)

Nice work SM.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (27 Nov 2008)

I demand some photos!


----------



## Superman (4 Dec 2008)

Weekly update...

Everything's going well, had to remove some nerite snails due to death but have replaced those two with 5 Staghorn Nerites.
Plants are continuing the grow and have had a bit of a rearrange to clump similar crypts together.
I've also removed my moss as it wasn't growing and replaced it with two large pots of Microsorum Pteropus (Java Fern). My wood continues to get a white growth and did take it out for a day to boil but some is still coming back - *any ideas?*

Today, I added some Alternanthera Reineckii 'Pink' (Roseafolia) after it looked fab and I also had a space behind my wood after the rearrange. So got one pot and there was loads in, so has filled the space!

Anyway, all going swimmingly and after adding my Java Fern, I think it's made everything look a bit better. IMO it gives it something that stands out.

So the photos:













Welcome comments, suggestions and anything else.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Dec 2008)

Looking good! The only suggestion that I have is that at the moment it sort of looks a bit like two seperate tanks. The left side looks kind of neat and low whereas the right side looks more jungle-like and overgrown if that makes sense? I'm sure it'll look better when grown in though.


----------



## Superman (4 Dec 2008)

I do know what you mean, I'm trying to find something to go on the left hand side, given that, I do want to give some swimming space for my harlequins to play in. So maybe nothing a bulky on the left hand side.

I'm enjoying things more now, playing with things to get things just right and I'm sure it'll never actually get "just right"!


----------



## Egmel (5 Dec 2008)

I think once it grows in the divide will look quite natural, like in the savannah where you get small patches of trees and bush in the middle of the desert, or woodlands where you get small clearings.

I'm liking this a lot now, the java fern does make a big difference.


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Dec 2008)

It's coming on great - congrats on doing something different!

Mark


----------



## Themuleous (14 Dec 2008)

Thats looking great Clark 

Sam


----------



## Superman (16 Dec 2008)

Right, so time for another update.

After the TGM demo day where managed to leave with a pot of Microsorum Pteropus and two pots of Echinodorus Quadricostatus (after seeing it in their display tanks).
In addition, I also got a loads of toxic cuttings from John Starkey on the way home on Sunday. Therefore, last night, I had a replant in my tank to try and clump all of the same types of crypts together and try and give it a bit more order and more fuller look. I think I've managed to achive this.

Without going into details, I had to buy some more fish to replace my harlequins with some Celestichthys margaritatus (Celestial Pearl Danios / Galaxy Rasboras). Whilst I understood that they don't shoal as nicely as my harlequins, I fancied a different type of fish. Plus, with my aquarium going to be turned into a jungle style, swimming space for harlequins is going to get more and more limited - plus the LFS didn't have any Harlequins in! I also wish to attempt to breed the c. margaritatus in the future due to their status in the wild. I love the way they pop in and out of the plants now and again and sometimes they venture out, especially at feeding time.

This is it now, I'm not getting anything new for this for months, so will leave it to see how it all grows in.

So photo time,  I think I've labeled the plants correctly, but I have so many crypts, that I might of miss labeled them - please correct me as I'd like to create a Crypt Index in the plants section. So any help naming the crypts would be great!

Tank shot




Wood arrangement




Right side




Left side




Staurogyne sp.




Abubias var nana




Crypt. Parva




Crypt. wendtii "Tropica"




Echinodorus Aquadricostatus




Crypt. wendtii "Green"




Crypt. (not sure!)


----------



## Joecoral (16 Dec 2008)

Love the new layout Clark, looks grand!
Joe


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Dec 2008)

Starting to look good now the plants are filling in a little.  The wood is still a little distracting but the fern will start to hide it I should think.

The only thing I find sticks out is the front where it looks like a showcase for a few plants at the moment.   Maybe because of the new plants you've added.

This should look great in a couple of months though.  Keep up the hope.

AC


----------



## chump54 (16 Dec 2008)

looking good... the reshift worked well.

i'm interested how this turns out I have a mostly crypts scape planed in my head. I've just, after 3 or 4 months seen my first runners coming from my parva in my current tank.

Chris


----------



## Themuleous (16 Dec 2008)

I agree, like the slight re-scape 

Stick with it, this'll be quality in no time 

Sam


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Dec 2008)

Nice one, glad the new fish are doing well.

I think the wood/fern/whatever is still a bit distracting, mainly because it's too tall in comparison to the rest of the tank, mainly the left. I think adding a few more taller plants will sort this problem out, but I suppose this will sort itself out in time when the tank grows in more.

I also think the foreground is a bit distracting, but it still needs time to grow in.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## John Starkey (17 Dec 2008)

Hi Clarke,looking lovely now, when it fills out you wont be able to swing a cat in there (or should that be a shrimp),just one tip i willl give you concerning the stourogyne sp,if you want a low growing sp then you need to trim those plants now and replant the cuttings,have fun regards john.


----------



## Superman (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments.

I'm no longer of the belief that the wood "stands out" as you say Thomas but each to their own. Having the fern around it and the anubias at the bottom, I think is good.

John - thanks for the comment about the Staurogyne sp., I'm not wanting it to "carpet" but fill in so it's about the highest I want it now.

As I said, that's it now unless there's a disaster, so I'm leaving it to grow in naturally and will try and breed my CPDs. With this time of the year, just need to be careful on the money side of things.


----------



## Superman (30 Dec 2008)

Post Christmas update...

Things seem to be going well, still having some crypt melt but nothing too much. Maybe it has been down to the fact that I've not been around to dose as much. Although on the previous days I up the dose to compensate.

I'm still getting surface scum and returning from my parents from Christmas it was like covered in the thick film rather than the skin that has been there previously. It seemed to effect the plants too as soon as I removed it, they started pearling.

Around the top of the wood possibly near dead spots, there has been a bloom of Rhizoclonium (brown fuzzy algae), I removed as much as I could at water change but reading Jame's Planted Tank - Algae Guide the causes are listed as "_Low CO2. Low nutrient levels. General lack of maintenance_." Therefore, without dosing EasyCarbo for a few days must of caused this.

In addition, the Staurogyne sp is slowly getting covered with brown bits, possibly due to them being in front of the wood and flow being compromised around it. I'm monitoring it with my drop checker to see if co2 is ok around there and then deal with the readings post it.

I have noticed that as my cyperus helferi melts at the top when it grows, it certainly doesn't like to be in the flow of the spray bar, so will keep cutting it when it gets to a height and will look to replace it with a hardier plant to flow in the future. Maybe a stem plant but I'm not in a rush as I'm trying not to spend much on this tank for a while.

On a sadder note, one of my dwarf pencilfish died and has disappeared. Poor thing, couldn't find it at water change. Again, I'm not looking to immediately replace the little fella, and maybe in the future would get another type of pencilfish to replace him. I'm always worried about stocking levels in a planted tank, and I think I do overstock on the usual surface area "rules" but know that I overfilter and the plants help to deal with the nitrate.

You never know, if my plans of breeding my CPDs work then maybe I could fill the tank with them!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Dec 2008)

I'm sure you'll get over the algae issues soon enough. It's all about finding that balance and if you get out of the routine then it'll get in.

Shame about the fish. It's good that you're gonna try to breed the CPD's, I would say fill the tank with them! Pencilfish and CPD's seems like a weird fish pairing but I'm sure it looks great!


----------



## Superman (30 Dec 2008)

Thanks Thomas, at least its a small bit of algae compared to what happened before.
I know what you mean about the Pencilfish and CPDs, they both tend to hide for most of the day but when they come out when the lights on they're beautiful.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Dec 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the Pencilfish and CPDs, they both tend to hide for most of the day but when they come out when the lights on they're beautiful.



Yeah, but then I think that has a naturalness about it and goes with the jungle feel of the tank aswlell, it probably looks great!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ray (1 Jan 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I have noticed that as my cyperus helferi melts at the top when it grows, it certainly doesn't like to be in the flow of the spray bar, so will keep cutting it when it gets to a height and will look to replace it with a hardier plant to flow in the future.


That's odd Clark, mine loves to wave in the flow benefiting from all the CO2 and nutrients passing by, it happily trails along the surface.  My advice on C. Helfrei is never to trim the tips - damaged leaves often rot slowly back and there is little you can do.  Try letting some new leaves grow uncut and see how they cope?  Its a funny plant, I never can tell its growing except by comparing photos, but grow it does and the roots are impressive!


----------



## Superman (1 Feb 2009)

So its been a while, been concentrating on setting up my CPD breeding tank.

Recently, I added 3 Red Pencilfish along with another 3 Ottos. They've settled in well and in particular the pencilfish have coloured up really well.

Plants wise, things continue well. I've had no massive problems, added some to there from donations from users. Dosing regime continues but I've stopped dosing Easy Carbo to see what happens. Nothing really apart from the return of green spot algae but nothing major.

The java fern has got so many plantlets on it now that I'm thinking of rearranging everything and take those off and add to the wood. I'm trying to get some more wood that would suit the tank a bit better (ie more place for the ferns).

The crypts have bulked up well and in places I think it's too much of a jungle so everything points to a bit of a tidy up. I might do that at the end of the week (see how it goes finding wood).

So here's a few photos, one full tank one of the java fern. Notice I'm trying to blacked out background alÃ¡ Saintly et al.










Edit:
I forgot to add that I'd like to rearrange it so that there's a bit clump of Java fern where it is at the minute and flanked by two/three clumps of undulata and then clumps of others dotted around. Watching my crypts grow over time has led me to believe that larger clumps the better and so that large clumps together will have more visual impact. At the minute, that visual impact is lost as there isn't enough space between clumps. On reflection, even though I thought I put them together, I didn't do it enough! I don't have anything like this as there's no space for the leaves to like flower (?!) if you get what I mean.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

lovely, healthy plants. very nice indeed.

loving the logo too  8) 

i give it a quick saintly   its a lovely scape superman!

hope you dont mind


----------



## Superman (1 Feb 2009)

Bugger me! Please let me know what you did in Photoshop!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Bugger me! Please let me know what you did in Photoshop!



 this and that. literally  a 60 second make over. i may do "quick remedies "thread for jpeg users

dodge and burn tool   ....you want the burn tool.


----------



## Superman (1 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> this and that. literally  a 60 second make over. i may do "quick remedies "thread for jpeg users
> dodge and burn tool   ....you want the burn tool.



Yes you should do that thread!

Burn baby, burn. You-kaps inferno! (It's not that bad when you give it a quick burn)


----------



## Nick16 (1 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you should start that up saintly, itl be great, peope could make a small donation to uKaps so your time isnt just for free, becuase when my tank is up and running i would love a pic with a black background to show to my mates with N.Parker (then the year) on it.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

i may do when I'm not so busy. they really are basic skills though. nothing too flash.

 i think Dan Crawford s is your man.....

but still, i could show a couple of simple things, not necessarily to the book, but it does me proud..... hey,I'd be giving my secrets away    we'll see


----------



## John Starkey (1 Feb 2009)

Hi Clarke,nice to see you have looked after all those crypts i gave you   ,seriously i think you have made a nice job with the layout,its a nice easy to look after setup,regards john


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Feb 2009)

This tank is looking well good, nice one.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2009)

Coming along nicely Clark, easy on maintenance too  good job


----------



## Superman (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all your comments.
Whilst I sit here, I don't fancy doing anything major to the tank, don't want to upset it!
I'll just remove the wood to replant the ferns.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I don't fancy doing anything major to the tank, don't want to upset it!



leave it well alone

it's now one of my faves on here. its not often i have a fave too


----------



## Joecoral (1 Feb 2009)

Thats looking really nice its filled in a bit Clark, congratulations!


----------



## StevenA (1 Feb 2009)

I really like what you've done with this scape Clarke, well done    And i'd defo like to see a photoshop tutorial on here too


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Feb 2009)

Tank is looking healthy,

over the past few weeks i have been "burning" my pictures too, it helps loads, especially with noise.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2009)

Thats a great looking scape Clark 

Sam


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Feb 2009)

I think this tank is crying out for some redmoor brances.


----------



## TDI-line (10 Feb 2009)

Looks great Clark.  8)


----------



## Superman (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments.

Recently, I've trimmed the fern down to replant the new shoots as it was getting rather messy (although looked good from a distance!). My co2 bottle ran out over the weekend and collected a new one last night for Â£20 so the lights have been off for a few days whilst there's been no co2.

I would eventually like to add some more suitable wood pieces but that will be a while, maybe when I need to cut back on the fern again.


----------



## Themuleous (10 Feb 2009)

This is easily your best work so far and you're clearly getting better at scaping, keep it up 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2009)

Congrats Clark, your tank was finally featured in the PFK Newsletter


----------



## Superman (5 Apr 2009)

I'm getting a bit bored with this tank now tbh. There's slowly an increase in BBA. I think the tank is too much like a jungle now and could do with a replant, whilst I'm also thinking of replacing it with an optiwhite as I'm no longer a fan of the bow front style, but that's an expensive option. I'm not sure, I prefer the smaller side of things now as you can change them without too much of a fuss, whereas this is going to be a costly job. But swapping it for another tank could take some time to get one made up.

I'd love to change it into something that you can actually see the fish, hairgrass, clumps of crytps. cyperus helferi (growing properly) and a nice fern. Something simple and plain, I've got the bug to do more interesting tanks and don't think it says anything about the style of planted tanks I'm now in.

The LFS has agreed to take my pencilfish and harlequins from me when I get shrimps for my nano.

So thinking time....


----------



## hellohefalump (5 Apr 2009)

It's looking really good! 

I agree with your dislike of bow fronts.  They do have their place and look nice, but viewing isn't as good.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> cyperus helferi (growing properly)



plenty of absolutely  everything for c helferi. i had it lovely in the miracle mire.

it's a shame your board of it, i really liked this tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2009)

No chance of opening up some space in the short term to have a different perspective or got your mind set on a whole new setup?


----------



## Superman (5 Apr 2009)

I've been properly thinking this evening about this.

I might start from scratch but using the same tank, going for a nature style setup only housing Ottos and CPDs. I could use the crypts I have now to create a few rosettes around some wood which would have the left overs from my java fern. Then around the sides hairgrass and parva mixed together.

I could sell the left over plants to pay for the rescape. You should see some of my crypts, they're so tall they're touching the surface!

I think I'll try Oliver Knotts nature soil in the rescape, I would use Aqua Soil but ther ammonia leeching would be too much of a problem unless I put my fish into my 60 ltr. I'll move from using a spray bar to using a lilly pipe too.

Just need to find the hardscape, is there a magical place that Mark, Graeme, George, Dan et al get theirs?!

Thinking cap on...


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I think I'll try Oliver Knotts nature soil in the rescape,



it's brilliant stuff!   it's proving to be quality stuff.


----------



## altaaffe (6 Apr 2009)

Always a shame to rip down a tnk but CPD's seem to love Blyxa, mine can't leave it alone.


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2009)

Quick photo...


----------



## Verminator (7 Apr 2009)

Crypt parva is painfully slow growing. I swear mine looks the same today as it did 2 years ago   

Certainly interested to see how a possible rescape goes trying Oliver Knotts substrate. Tempted to try it myself.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Quality, nice lush healthy growth  

Keep it up Clark.

Sam


----------



## Superman (13 Apr 2009)

So, today a few plants have been removed from the tank and i've seen the beauty in the clumps of crypts that I have. I'm going to have to think long and hard about what to do next.

My thoughts...

I'm certainly going to change the substrate, so that'll mean to remove everything.
I've used the Tropica Planted Substrate before and thinking of doing that with some ADA sand and graded gravel. I'd go for AS but as it leeches ammonia I don't think that'd be a good idea to have fish in straight away, I could put the fish in a 60ltr for a while but I'd need to cycle that. I might want to go for the Nature Soil as that's showing same qualities but without the ammonia, but I'm not sure I want a black substrate as I plan on leaving some showing (or do I?!). The black substrate would give a good contrast with the plants.

I'm not wanting to plant 100% before as I've always planted right upto the glass which I've found that it squashes plants most of the time.

I might go for a Java Fern focus mound with a few crypts around to support it and a hairgrass foreground as I find it's taking a really good hold in there at the minute without too much fuss (amazed!).

Not sure about stems, do I need stems?! I'm not sure (already said that!), I've always found that my stems dont like being 100% in the flow from the spray bar. I might move to some lilly pipes to try for a bit.

But the main theme for the rescape is...
- I don't want a jungle type like it got to, mainly because flow was an issue
- I want to get some spawning areas for my CPDs
- something new and fresh (aka a change).
- it needs to be a mound setup due to the bow front nature.

As you can read from the above, I'm not 100% on anything, I just need to be looking round for inspiration.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Apr 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## Superman (18 Apr 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Any update on this?



Not at the minute, I'm looking for hardscape.
But I've been concentrating on the nano for this weekend.
I've decided not to change the substrate but supplement it with Tropica Capsules and also use graded gravel.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Apr 2009)

Cool, I can recommend TGM's graded gravel - very nice stuff and cheap too. Keep us posted!


----------



## Nick16 (13 Jun 2010)

Superman said:
			
		

> Quick photo...




im very sorry to resurrect such an old thread. but i would love to know the name of the plant in the bottom left. its a total jungle and looks different to anything i have seeen before. i love crypt jungles.


----------



## mlgt (14 Jun 2010)

Liking it also !

Like the jungle effect


----------



## Superman (15 Jun 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Echinodorus Aquadricostatus


----------



## Verminator (17 Jul 2010)

Just browsing through old threads i've posted on and spotted the wood. Don't know if it caught my eye the same way last time isaw it but thats a fantastic piece of wood. The possibilities on how it coould be used/placed/planted are endless. I can picture it with Anubias all over it    Rather envious.

Tank grew out nicely. Jungle tanks are hit and miss, it either looks good or you get lost and irritated from looking at it. And this is the former, its great to view, well done!


----------



## angelacalvilo (15 Aug 2017)

awesome tanks


----------

